
RUST: THE TOUGH PART - Learning Rust - dumindunuwan
https://medium.com/learning-rust/rust-the-tough-part-2ea11ed3693e
======
dumindunuwan
Hi Guys,

I’m a Web Developer who is just learning Rust. This is the third post I wrote
about Learning Rust([https://medium.com/learning-
rust](https://medium.com/learning-rust)) on Medium.

Also I am from Sri Lanka and not a native english speaker. So this can have
some grammar mistakes. Please correct me if you found any kind of mistake,
even in grammar, even in the previous posts :) Thanks.

